# Falstaff transmission



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just been to see the live translation of Falstaff From the Metropolitan Opera opera, NY. 
Absolutely scintillating production. Updated but very tastefully - did not get in the way of Verdi and Boito - and the acting was superb. Very funny. Maestro supreme as Falstaff but the rest of the cast uniformity excellent. Good to see Levine back in the pit albeit in a wheelchair.
Really enjoyable evening. Just one slight blip in transmission but only a few seconds but it gave us all a bad moment! Anyone else see it? Any opinions?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I saw it this morning on the west coast. I really enjoyed it. My first Live from the Met. And not my last! I didn't know what to expect, because I didn't know this opera, or anything about the theatre. The theatre was nearly empty and that made it nice and quiet. 

The production was thrilling, all those props and set changes. The costumes were fantastic and Falstaff in his dirty long johns, Hysterical. Loved it. 

I just love the way Verdi can write music for such a large ensemble of singers. 

I'll know next time that I have enough time at intermission to run out and get lunch at Tim Hortons! I was very hungry by the end.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

*Senzasordino:* That's amazing that the theater was nearly empty! At every Saturday-afternoon HD transmission I've been to so far, the theater has been sold out! The Wednesday-afternoon re-broadcasts, however, have always had far fewer people.

I only heard it on the radio, but I thought everything sounded wonderful. Ambrogio Maestri (Falstaff) has a truly "fat" voice -- I don't know when I've ever heard a middle register with such roundness and depth to it -- and Stephanie Blyth's voice has really aged well. The only problem I have with Maestri's singing of Falstaff is that his more "baritonal" notes (basically, the high register; I think it's pretty obvious that he's a _bass_-baritone) can sound shouted. But I guess that's the dilemma bass-baritones have when they sing the big "Verdi baritone" roles: some of the high parts are a bit out of their reach.

Maestri is also a great Duclamara in _L'Elisir d'amore_. I saw him in that last year. But of course, that's a real basso-buffo role.

It's good to know that the unconventional staging didn't take away from the opera's themes.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

This is a performance that needs to be seen. It was fantastic! If it comes round again - and sometimes cinemas repeat - do see it.

One good thing - our transmission was pretty well attended so I hope they keep it up.

I note Parsifal is being transmitted from Covent Garden Wednesday. They come in convoys!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

senza sordino said:


> I saw it this morning on the west coast. I really enjoyed it. My first Live from the Met. And not my last! I didn't know what to expect, because I didn't know this opera, or anything about the theatre. The theatre was nearly empty and that made it nice and quiet.
> 
> The production was thrilling, all those props and set changes. The costumes were fantastic and Falstaff in his dirty long johns, Hysterical. Loved it.
> 
> ...


The time for the intermission was not clear. I bolted out when they were doing the interviews but then they had a 'proper' intermission.

Just to say Levine said some of the greatest operas are comic operas and Falstaff is at the top of the pile!

Always think Wagner could have taken some lessons from Verdi in brevity and wit. After Falstaff, Mastersingers seems so heavy handed.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

They were due for something decent this season. I'll check it out.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

senza sordino said:


> I saw it this morning on the west coast. I really enjoyed it. My first Live from the Met. And not my last! I didn't know what to expect, because I didn't know this opera, or anything about the theatre. The theatre was nearly empty and that made it nice and quiet.
> 
> The production was thrilling, all those props and set changes. The costumes were fantastic and Falstaff in his dirty long johns, Hysterical. Loved it.
> 
> ...


So pleased you enjoyed it. I saw this production at Royal Opera House in London & loved it.


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

Seeing it in the encore presentation Wednesday and really looking forward to it.

The ROH series has different dates around the US depending on location. We just had Les Vespres Thursday and today - Parsifal will be January 9 and 12. Several theaters around Indy show the MET HD but Landmark is the only venue for the ROH operas - they didn't pick up the ballets, which are showing at AMC (which also presents the MET).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rackon said:


> Seeing it in the encore presentation Wednesday and really looking forward to it.
> 
> The ROH series has different dates around the US depending on location. We just had Les Vespres Thursday and today - Parsifal will be January 9 and 12. Several theaters around Indy show the MET HD but Landmark is the only venue for the ROH operas - they didn't pick up the ballets, which are showing at AMC (which also presents the MET).


Apologies, I didn't make myself clear. It's not an ROH broadcast, I think it's a Met broadcast but the _Falstaff_ which was on at the Met is the same Robert Carsen production (with the wonderful 1950's kitchen) which I saw in the house last year at ROH.


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh Annie, so sorry, I was actually responding to DavidA's mention of seeing the Langridge Parsifal in cinema shortly. The ROH series is not as well promoted on this side of the pond as it might be. 

Yes, Falstaff is a MET HD. The Carson production looks fab - cannot wait to see that kitchen. Lucky you to have seen it in house.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Rackon said:


> Oh Annie, so sorry, I was actually responding to DavidA's mention of seeing the Langridge Parsifal in cinema shortly. The ROH series is not as well promoted on this side of the pond as it might be.
> 
> Yes, Falstaff is a MET HD. The Carson production looks fab - cannot wait to see that kitchen. Lucky you to have seen it in house.


The kitchen scene is amazing! Literally hundreds of props.

Parsifal is on at our local cinema Wednesday. Still making up my mind whether I can sit through five hours of it. It's had decidedly mixed reviews. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw the Met's Falstaff this past Saturday and thought it was brilliant.
It is well worth seeing. 

DavidA,
The live broadcasts from the Met always start the intermission with some type of interview. A messages is then displayed stating how long usually 15 or 20 minutes. During this time back stage activity is shown. 
The encore presentations can be different. I have attended one that had entire intermissions and one that did not.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> I saw the Met's Falstaff this past Saturday and thought it was brilliant.
> It is well worth seeing.
> 
> DavidA,
> ...


Thanks! I realised that as it went on. Just dish they'd make it clear on the program!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

It was good to see James Levine conducting again.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Blythe + Meade = too much jolly corpulence for my taste. They even were interviewed together, as if they were some kind of pumpkin-duo. I don't dig it. 

I dig Maestri, I dig the tenor. 

I don't dig the staging, another pointless update for the sake of update, IMO. Hearing the director explain his "vision" reinforced this impression of mine that it's just indistinct.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Aramis said:


> Blythe + Meade = too much jolly corpulence for my taste. They even were interviewed together, as if they were some kind of pumpkin-duo. I don't dig it.
> 
> I dig Maestri, I dig the tenor.
> 
> I don't dig the staging, another pointless update for the sake of update, IMO. Hearing the director explain his "vision" reinforced this impression of mine that it's just indistinct.


I don't usually go for the updates, but thought this one was really good as it followed closely what Verdi actually wrote. And there were added bonuses like dressing Ford up as an American millionaire and the kitchen scene. Mind you, nothing would have worked without the brilliant acting and singing.
I gave this one a definite thumbe up!

One problem. I hope the success of this update doesn't persuade a whole load more vastly less talented producers to try the same!


----------

